# Nissan R90CP & R89C GTP for Mega-G



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

Just thought i'd drop a couple of photos off of these Nissan GTP cars, i've also done an R90CK (not shown), these are the first batch fresh out of the mould, not been in touch lately but will try and be a bit more "proactive" in the future!!! thanks for the welcome on my last post, great to be in touch with like minded people,

take it easy
tony


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice Tony. Where you been??? Drop me a line when you get a chance.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Very well done! Nice to see some variations from that period.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

awesome looking cars!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh dang I drolled again... sweet and they will be at my house when>?


Coach


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking casting work 706!!! The GTP guys are gonna be all over these :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Those look great - dang!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

VERY COOL!!!!! Me thinks you're gonna have alot of requests for these :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Those are very cool. So how does a guy in Texas get you to make him a few of those?


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

WOW great cars !!!


Where will they be available ? For how much ? 

Thanks !


----------



## Wildstar (Jan 8, 2008)

Awesome! It's great to see new GTP cars in the works. :thumbsup:


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hi everyone, thanks for the coments, yes the nissan bodies will be for general release, will be sometime in january, many more in the pipeline as well, also have aluminium wheels and photo etched inserts (see my ebay listings at the moment) also just picked up my new line of custom silkscreen decals, some for existing afx bodies and some for the custom resin bodies i make, will be in touch with finished examples of those, anyway, have a happy christmas and enjoy the holiday,

take it easy
tony


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

706hemi's wheels, my cars!














































Black Lotus now lives with CJ


----------



## pukekohe (Jun 2, 2009)

Tony's resin cars are exceptional,detail is 2nd to none,and better still a very resonable price


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

What about weight and durability?


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

BUMP


Where are these magnificent Lemans prototypes ?


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hey demether, i was waiting on the decals to be done for these lil' fellas before i released them, looks like thats unlikely as for the 3 different designs (R90CP, R90CK and R89C) in pro silkscreen print were going to cost me well over $1700 for the minimum 450 order!!!! will probably release these as a body only and body/aluminium wheel option for now, will keep you posted on release date will be soon, by the way, please feel free to use any of my pictures on your French forums, any publicity would be most welcome! many thanks, tony


----------



## WaltB (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Tony, Those cars are sweet! A body/wheel package is something I would definately be interested in also. Do you sell direct to members here? Keep us posted please.

Thanks, Walt


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Those are the bees knees!!!


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Tony-

Are these gems for sale yet?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

"thanks for the welcome on my last post, great to be in touch with like minded people,"

You can say that (the above) again, as in "reciprocation." What goes around _should _come around, a slight nit for me.


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

walt/scj - yep these are up and running, check em' on epay, scj, i'll pm you later re chaparral bodies

dean- just switched to a new formula resin so should should be a lot stronger than my previous castings

scratch- maybe i'm missing what your saying so not entirely sure of this and your other posting, just as tjd says "post when you can" i come here when i can, like a lot of others, i have a LOT of other intrests to, why anyone should have to justify when they come on and post (and who to) is just ridiculous, right now its the middle of the school holidays and i'm here looking after the kids so i've not posted much latley, just because somone has a low score count does'nt mean they have no place here, and if your going down that road, 233 since may 05, says a lot about reciprocation........

take it easy all
and always remeber, this is a "hobby"
tony


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Tony - we have a race meeting near Norwich airport on the 5th of next month, why not pop along and bring some bodies.

From 2011 the UK six hour will be for long megas so you could get to know the guys and strike up a dialogue in terms of what those who don't want to run R10s and 908s might want to see.

For this year we are using an approved body list so as to move away from the 'glorified road car' syndrome that inevitably became the norm for the 24hr and by extension the 6hr. This will propably stay in place for 2011 even though most of the bodies are not made for the long Mega....yet.

I can send you a copy of this list if you like?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Tony... Hang some paint on one for us.... *Love* to see ya fly some colors on these. RE: Your silkscreen decals quote ...wow that IS a big price tag. Don't blame you for going the kit route at all. Personally though, I'm a bigger fan of using the lesser known "cottage" sponsorship decals anyway. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Scratch, I have known Tony longer than anyone else on HT. You upset him you upset me!! Explain or apologize.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

706hemi said:


> Just thought i'd drop a couple of photos off of these Nissan GTP cars, i've also done an R90CK (not shown), these are the first batch fresh out of the mould, not been in touch lately but will try and be a bit more "proactive" in the future!!! thanks for the welcome on my last post, great to be in touch with like minded people,
> 
> take it easy
> tony


Hi Tony
How does one go about aquiring your resin bodies? What others do you make and for what chassis? Thanks!


Best Regards from Daytona Beach, FL.
Larry


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Larry, ya can see all of Tony's fine work here - 

http://www.custom-fx.info/


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hey dennis, thanks for the boost! hope that chaparral kit worked out o.k for you, larry, please have a look at the website when you get 5, i'm trying to update it as fast as i can, all nissan gtp's are for the longer wheelbase mega-g's, if theres anything else you see i've done thats not on the website, pm me anytime

dave, my personal ht bodygaurd!!!!! you do not mess with this guy!!! 

tjd, my jaw is still on the floor after i got hit with that price quote!! i'm trying to get on with some laser versions, i've got the r89c done so far, i'll drop some pictures of the completed car on the "lil hemi shop" this week sometime

dean, yep please drop me that list, use my direct email if its easier

will have a few more gtp cars to show (if i dare!!) end of the summer, right now im on the aston martin 2010 lmp, ford c100 1982 le mans car, and one of my favourite imsa cars, the porsche 935L andial which preston henn operated from the early to mid 80's, got a whole bunch more in mind, people have suggested a few, such as the toyota ts0 cars and the imsa corvettes, i've also done a pikes peak toyota celica for the sg chassis that i've gotta drop some paint and decals on, i hope you gonna like that one,

thats it for this evening
take it easy my slot brothers
tony


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

706hemi said:


> dean, yep please drop me that list, use my direct email if its easier
> 
> 
> tony


You can view the current list here:

http://www.bglawns.com/AFX 6 hour list.htm

The color coding applies to 1.5'' wheelbase cars for the most part, but the hope is there will be some stuff in time for 2011, so that the grid is not just 908s and R10s (cool though they are).

I would be interested in running a C100 or LC2 for exampe, so long as the rear arches are large enough for the tallest tyres we run at 'the six'.

PM me if you want to discuss all this in more depth. I dont seem to have an email addy for you for some reason...


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Hi, 

Some of you misconstrued my post, about reciprocation. As my thread implies, it is just nice to see guys _support _other guys and their rides.

Reciprocation is a one word term for the above. I sometimes chastise myself (a little) when I miss someone's effort. Which will happen here, since most of you are so prolific. 

Will take some time getting used to the long threads. A neat and innovative approach, kinda like a novel. But still confuzzes me a little, which is not hard to do.

No slight intended, far from it, I flat don't do that. If anything ... I encourage guys to build and show their rides. As my thread intones, it doesn't matter one's skill level. What matters is nerve to show one's wares for all to see.

Hope this clears up the misconception. You'll find me - once you know me more - to try and encourage more guys to show more rides, buildings, people they make up ... whatever it is they create.

Jas


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

hey jas

i'm glad i misread it then, i think the last thing we needed right now is more unrest in the slot neighbourhood! please disregard my coments

larry an tjd, these photos are for you, finally got them uploaded to photobucket, the finish on the car is not great, it was done with some of the earlier of pattos silkscreen decals which were really poor, i have one some of my own decals since but yet to try them out, patto has since informed me though he has sorted the "curling" problem the earlier decals suffered from

hope you enjoy the pictures anyways







































take it easy
tony


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Tony, that Nissan is awesome. If I didn't know better, I'd think it was a high quality build up of the old Starter or Provence Moulage 1:43 kits. (I used to traffic in those.) Just one more example of your incredible talent. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice Tony... Very stealthy... Matter of fact looks like it would be lethal if were to leave the slot ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Can we see a piccy from underneath please?

What does the body weight?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow Tony. An absolute stunner!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome race car Tony. Vacuum formed headlights???


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome Nissan race car !! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW .. thats a nice looking car! :thumbsup:

I like those rims! 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Very zoopy Tony!

You are the master of the minucia...amazing!


----------

